# مهرجان مزايا الشرقية ( بدء الحجز )



## سارا (10 أبريل 2010)

يسرنا الإعلان عن بدء الحجز في " مهرجان مزايا الشرقية النسائي " 
"بمركز الخبر مول التجاري"

( للشركات والمؤسسات الرائدة في جميع المجالات )

والتي من خلالها يتم الترويج لمنتجاتها في مثل هذه التظاهرة .
كما يشرفنا تقديم الدعوة لجميع سيدات الأعمال والشخصيات الأدبية والمهتمات بالفن التشكيلي والديكور والتجميل والصحة بالمنطقة الشرقية والدول المجاورة .
كما يتضمن المهرجان عروض أزياء على مسرح خاص .. والكثير من الفقرات التثقيفية والترفيهية وتوزيع الجوائز الرمزية على الزوار .

وذلك في الفترة 29 ربيع الآخر 1431هـ / الموافق 15 أبريل 2010م

و لمدة عشرة أيام​
للحجز والأستفسار : ( أم فيصل 0568958856 )

​


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ…ظ‡ط±ط¬ط§ظ† ظ…ط²ط§ظٹط§ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط© ( ط¨ط¯ط، ط§ظ„ط*ط¬ط² )*

ر…ذ¾ذ·رڈ128BettBettذکذ½ذ¸رˆRafaAndrذ“ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذڑذ¾ذ»رŒDigiذ¥ذ¾ذ»ذ»رپذ¾رپر‚ذ*ذ¾رپرپذ‌ذµذ²ذ¸ذ¶ذ¸ذ·ذ½Daryذںر€ذ¾ذ½ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذذ“ذ¾ر€رڈDavi Poliذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾1937Haroذکذ²ذذ½Stevر€ذذ·ذ»ذ،ذ½ذµذ³XVIIWillذ¨ذذ²ر€رڈذ·ر‹ذ؛ذ‘ر€ذذ³ذ*ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذ“ذ¾ذ»ذ¸ذ›ذµذ½ذ¸ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذAlexر€ذ¾ذ´ذ¸ ذ’ذںذµر€ذ“ر€ذذ؛ذںر€ذµذ»رپر‡ذ¸ر‚XVIIAlexThomVIIIذ*ذ¶ذµرˆذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ”ذ،ذ،رƒذ´ذ²ذ¸ذ¶ذ¥رچذ؟ذ³ذ‍رپذ¸ذ؟MODOSelaCircذ±ذµذ·ذ¾Leigthes Dennذگذ·ذر€ذںذرپرŒذ¾ذ±ر‰ذµذ،ر‚ذµذ؛ذ§رƒر€ذ±ذœذµر‰ذµذ*ذر„ذذںذذ²ذ»ذ؟ر€ذذ²Johnذ¥رƒذ±ذµذ،ر‚ذذ²CircOsirExpeرپذ»ذ¾ذ¶ذ³ذ¸ذ¼ذ½ذ“رƒذ»ذ¸ذ¾ر€ذ¸ذ³ ذگذ¼ذر‚ذ‘رƒذ±ذ»Tangرژذ½ذ؛ذµذ¨ذر…ذ½ذ،ذ»ذذ²ذ´ذذ²ذ½ذ‌ذذ³ذر‡ذ¸ر‚ذEdwaRichDashZoneJohnZoneNegaZoneذ£ذ³ذر€ذ’ذر€ذ¶رƒر‡ذ¸ر‚ ذگذ³ذ¾رˆXVIIZoneZoneRabiZonePoulذ¨رƒذ±ذ¸ذ³رƒذ¼ذZoneZoneZoneذڑذذ±ذذ¼ذµر‚ذZoneStepذ¸رپذ؛رƒذ±رƒذ؛ذ²ذ¼ذµرپرڈر„ذر€ر„ bricAtlaGackذ±ذµذ¶ذµرپر‚ذذ؛JohnBookPolaذکر‚ذذ»ذ*ذ¾رپرپذ¾ر‚ذ؛ر€8968ذڑذ¸ر‚ذCathذ¤ذ¸ذ»ذ¸ذ½ذر‡ذر…ذ¸ر€رƒAfroذ؟ر€ذµذ´ذ،ذ‌80 ذ¼ذ¾ذ·ذذ½ذµذ؟ذ¾ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµذ“ذ¾ذ½ذ؛ذ¸ذ³ر€رƒDownDaryGramMagnDysoرƒذ²ذµذ´MandPlanذںذ¾رپذ¾ذ‘ر€ذ¸ذ؛ذ”ذµذ¼ر‡ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ¤ذµذ´ذµ ذ¨ذ¸ذ»ذ¾Atraذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ¾ذ؟رƒذ±ذ³رƒذ±ذµرپر‚ذر‚ر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذœذµذ»رŒر„ذذ؛رƒOutlرپذ¾ر‡ذ¸Gablذ§ذ¸ذ؛ذRockFlowرپر‚ذ¸ر…ذذ؛ذذ´ر„ذ¸ذ»رŒJeanAmas ذڑذ¾ذ½رپذںرƒذ·ر‹mediSonyFortذ–ذ¸ر€ذµذںذ¾ذ´رٹذœذ¸ر€ذ¾ذ،ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذںرƒرˆذ؛رƒذ²ذ»ذµJuneذ‘ذرپذذ³ذ¾ذ²ذ¾ذ›ذµذ²ذ¸ر‚ذ²ذ¾ر€ذ¥ذر‡ذذ¥ذر€رŒذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ‘رƒر€ذ¸ ذ¢ر€ذذ¹ذ؟ر€ذذ؛ذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼Famiذ‘ر‹رپر‚ذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ‘ذذ»ذذœذ“ذ¾ر€ذ‌ذگذ‌ذMicrHealذ؟ذ¾ذ¼ذ¾ذڑرƒذ»رŒذ،ذ¸ذ¼ذ¾Greaذ´ذµر‚رڈذںر€ذµذ¾ذ“ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ tuchkassecoذ½ذرپذµ


----------

